# Σταματήστε να τρώτε υδρογονάνθρακες και να ψάχνετε για κοιτάσματα υδατανθράκων!



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μετά από τέσσερις μήνες ήρθε η ώρα να αποχωριστώ την πρώτη _υπογραφή_ μου στη Λεξιλογία. Με τον πνευματώδη κυνισμό του Μαρκ Τουέιν, θύμιζε (σε εμένα πρώτα και μετά στον αναγνώστη):
> _Be careful about reading health books. You may die of a misprint! _(μια συμβουλή που παραμένει επίκαιρη).


 

Και πώς δηλαδή να μην παραμένει επίκαιρη! Αφού πρώτα σου λένε να φας σιλικόνη αντί για πυρίτιο, τώρα το χοντραίνουν ακόμη περισσότερο (ώστε να μην τη γλυτώσεις με τίποτα!)... Κατά πολλές δημοσιογραφικές πηγές, οι υδρογονάνθρακες (ξέρετε... μπετζίνες, βενζόλια, προπάνια κ.τ.ό.) αποτελούν μία από τις θρεπτικές ουσίες των τροφών, από τις οποίες λαμβάνει ενέργεια ο οργανισμός μας!

*Λαβράκι*: Δελτίο Τύπου της ΕΕ... Προβλέπουν μέχρι και ΣΗΔ για υδρογονάνθρακες, οι αθεόφοβοι! Να αναγράφεται σαφώς στο εμπρόσθιο μέρος της συσκευασίας η περιεκτικότητα σε θερμίδες, λίπη, κεκορεσμένα λίπη, υδρογονάνθρακες με ειδική αναφορά σε σάκχαρα και άλατα ανά 100 ml/g ή ανά μερίδα του προϊόντος.
Οι απλοί υδρογονάνθρακες όπως η ζάχαρη είναι χαμηλής διαιτητικής άξιας και πρέπει να αποφεύγονται τόσο σε άσπρο όσο και σε μαύρο χρώμα. Οι σύνθετοι υδρογονάνθρακες αντίθετα, είναι ευεργετικοί για τον οργανισμό και πρέπει να είναι μέρος κάθε υγιεινής δίαιτας.
Τρώτε ζωικά λίπη ή υδρογονάνθρακες (μακαρόνια, ψωμί κλπ);
Προτιμούν να τρώνε πρόχειρο φαγητό και σνακς γεμάτα ζάχαρη, αλάτι, λίπος και υδρογονάνθρακες.
Οι υδρογονάνθρακες αποθηκεύονται στους μύες και στο συκώτι σαν γλυκογόνο.
Διατροφική ανάλυση τροφών που περιέχουν υδρογονάνθρακες (32 gr σ' ένα σάντουιτς με αβγά!): http://www.telemarketing.gr/files/instructions/hulk_hogan.pdf
κ.ο.κ...
Προς Θεού, μην τους ακούτε!  Άλλο *υδρογονάνθρακες*, και άλλο *υδατάνθρακες* (που εννοούν στην προκειμένη περίπτωση).  Κάντε λοιπόν το ακόλουθο νοερό τατουάζ (_πνευματοστιξία_):
*hydrocarbon = υδρογονάνθρακας*
*carbohydrate = υδατάνθρακας*


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2009)

Εμ, όταν παίρνουν απολυτήριο Λυκείου με 12 και έχουν όλα τα χρόνια στη Χημεία από 9 έως 10, τι καριέρα κάνουν μετά; Δημοσιογράφοι!


----------



## NadiaF (Sep 28, 2009)

Εύγε στους μεταφραστές της ΕΕ!

Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως και αυτοί έχουν καλύτερα πράγματα να κάνουν στη ζωή του ή/και είναι και αυτοί κακοπληρωμένοι


----------



## danae (Sep 28, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα, και το χειρότερο είναι ότι ως δημοσιογράφοι ασχολούνται με μεταφράσεις... Ενώ αν τα πήγαιναν καλά με τη χημεία, θα έκαναν καλύτερες μεταφράσεις! ;)

Nadia, υποθέτω ότι πρόκειται για εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες ξένου μεταφραστικού γραφείου που αναλαμβάνει μεταφράσεις κοινοτικών κειμένων και δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα σωστής αξιολόγησης.


----------



## sarant (Sep 28, 2009)

Σωστά μαντεύει η Νάντια ότι τους υδρογονάνθρακες τους διέπραξε καλοπληρωμένος υπάλληλος της ΕΕ. Με τη διαφορά ότι δεν ήταν μεταφραστής αλλά... δημοσιογράφος ή τέλος πάντων υπεύθυνος τύπου.

Το κείμενο της πρότασης είναι το COM 2008(40) 
http://ec.europa.eu/food/food/labellingnutrition/foodlabelling/publications/3359-el.pdf
και εκεί γίνεται αναφορά σε υδατάνθρακες. Π.χ. στο άρθρο 29:
_Η διατροφική δήλωση (εφεξής «υποχρεωτική διατροφική δήλωση») περιλαμβάνει τα
ακόλουθα:
α) την ενεργειακή αξία·
β) τις ποσότητες λιπαρών, κορεσμένων, υδατανθράκων -με ειδική αναφορά στα
σάκχαρα- και αλατιού._
(αν και ένα κόμμα μάλλον περιττό είναι)

Το δυστύχημα είναι ότι τις ανακοινώσεις για τα νομοθετικά κείμενα δεν τις μεταφράζουν μεταφραστές αλλά... δημοσιογράφοι, για να τις κάνουν πιο ζωντανές, διότι βλέπεις εμείς δίνουμε κείμενα ξερά, σε ξύλινη γλώσσα, όπου τους υδατάνθρακες τους λέμε υδατάνθρακες. Ενώ ο δημοσιογράφος ξέρει να διανθίσει το κείμενο, να το κάνει ευκολοδιάβαστο, κατάλαβες;


----------



## maverick (Sep 28, 2009)

Καλημέρα, απ' όσο γνωρίζω οι μεταφράσεις αυτές δεν γίνονται από δημοσιογράφους. Στα όργανα της ΕΕ όλες οι μεταφραστικές ανάγκες, ακόμη και τα δελτία τύπου, καλύπτονται από μεταφραστές, είτε εσωτερικούς είτε εξωτερικούς -γεγονός που κάνει το συγκεκριμένο σφάλμα να "τσούζει" ακόμη περισσότερο. Η μετάφραση του συγκεκριμένου κειμένου θα μπορούσε να έχει γίνει από μεταφραστή εξωτερικού γραφείου το οποίο συνεργάζεται με την ΕΕ (με ό,τι μπορεί να συνεπάγεται αυτό), από μόνιμο εσωτερικό μεταφραστή των οργάνων της ΕΕ (αν και δύσκολα θα υπέπεφτε σε τέτοιο σφάλμα) ή ακόμη και από ασκούμενο σε μεταφραστικό τμήμα κοινοτικού οργάνου. 

Όσο για την πληρωμή των μεταφραστών της ΕΕ, οι μόνιμοι εσωτερικοί μεταφραστές των κοινοτικών οργάνων αμοίβονται όπως και οι υπόλοιποι κοινοτικοί υπάλληλοι, δηλαδή πολύ ικανοποιητικά. Για τους εξωτερικούς μεταφραστές που συνεργάζονται με τους contractors τα πράγματα είναι από δύσκολα έως πολύ δύσκολα...

Πάντως, εγώ προτίθεμαι να στείλω ένα μήνυμα στο αρμόδιο όργανο για να επισημάνω το σφάλμα. Η δουλειά που γίνεται στον τομέα των κοινοτικών μεταφράσεων σε γενικές γραμμές είναι αξιόλογη. Λόγω της ογκοδέστατης ροής των μεταφράσεων και της ετερογενούς προέλευσής τους μπορεί πράγματι καμιά φορά να προκύπτουν τέτοια ολισθήματα, νομίζω όμως ότι είναι κρίμα να "χαντακώνουν" τη συνολική εικόνα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2009)

sarant said:


> _τις ποσότητες λιπαρών, κορεσμένων, υδατανθράκων -με ειδική αναφορά στα __σάκχαρα- και αλατιού_
> (αν και ένα κόμμα μάλλον περιττό είναι)


Το κόμμα δεν είναι περιττό — φρονώ ότι λείπει ένα «λιπαρών» αμέσως μετά το «κορεσμένων» (_the amounts of fat, saturates, carbohydrates with specific reference to sugars, and salt_).


----------



## maverick (Sep 28, 2009)

Sarant, έκανα post πριν διαβάσω το μήνυμά σου. Δεν γνώριζα ότι τις εν λόγω ανακοινώσεις τις μεταφράζουν πράγματι δημοσιογράφοι -μάλλον κακώς, όπως φαίνεται...


----------



## sarant (Sep 28, 2009)

Μήνυμα στο αρμόδιο γραφείο να στείλεις, Maverick.

Η πλάκα είναι ότι παλιότερα τις μετέφραζαν μεταφραστές, αλλά μετά έπαιρνε το κείμενο ο δημοσιογράφος για να το κάνει πιο ζουρναλιστίκ, οπότε του άλλαζε τα φώτα και ο μεταφραστής διαμαρτυρόταν. Γιαυτό και τώρα το κάνει κατευθείαν ο δημοσιογράφος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2009)

Θέλετε να πείτε ότι μερικές εκατοντάδες διατυπώσεις σαν αυτές είναι λάθος;
Οι χαμηλές σε υδρογονάνθρακες δίαιτες
Πρόκειται για μια κετογονική δίαιτα, που η περιεκτικότητά της σε υδρογονάνθρακες δεν ξεπερνά τα 50 γραμμάρια ημερησίως
...τι μπορεί να πάθει το σώμα αν του στερήσεις για πάντα τους υδρογονάνθρακες...
Αν τρώμε πολλά γλυκά και υδρογονάνθρακες και έχει γίνει το σώμα μας σοκολάτα...
(Ορίστε, μάθαμε τι παθαίνει το σώμα μας από τους υδρογονάνθρακες...)​Αυτό που εμπέδωσα είναι ότι το γάλα και οι μπανάνες είναι πλούσια σε θερμίδες και υδατάνθρακες (τόσες φορές που τα είδα παρέα με τους υδρογονάνθρακες).

Και κάτι άλλο που μέρες θέλω να πω: είχαμε ίσαμε πρόσφατα τη δυνατότητα να κάνουμε έρευνα στα σώματα των εφημερίδων και να βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα από τα ευρήματα, θετικά ή αρνητικά, για τον «δημοσιογραφικό» λόγο. Τώρα που κάνανε ιστολόγια τις στήλες τους και γέμισαν κι αυτές από τα σχόλια του κάθε περαστικού, χάθηκε κι αυτή η δυνατότητα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2009)

nickel said:


> Θέλετε να πείτε ότι μερικές εκατοντάδες διατυπώσεις σαν αυτές είναι λάθος;
> Οι χαμηλές σε υδρογονάνθρακες δίαιτες
> Πρόκειται για μια κετογονική δίαιτα, που η περιεκτικότητά της σε υδρογονάνθρακες δεν ξεπερνά τα 50 γραμμάρια ημερησίως
> ...τι μπορεί να πάθει το σώμα αν του στερήσεις για πάντα τους υδρογονάνθρακες...
> Αν τρώμε πολλά γλυκά και υδρογονάνθρακες και έχει γίνει το σώμα μας σοκολάτα...​


​Ναι, λάθος είναι... δυστυχώς...  Μα, κι οι αυτοί οι παμπόνηροι υδατάνθρακες, χάθηκε να έχουν ένα όνομα πιο φιλικό προς τον χρήστη (πρβλ _λίπη_, _πρωτεΐνες_), που να μην το μπερδεύουμε;...  Ή, έστω, να μας δίνει η γλώσσα μας δυνατότητα για σύντμηση (πρβλ _carbs_), για να μην είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να μάθουμε όλοι μας χημεία;


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2009)

Ιστορία από την εποχή του ραδιοφώνου (ελληνόφωνου ραδιοφώνου εν Λονδίνω). 
Στο στούντιο καλεσμένο ένα παιδί της παροικίας που θα έτρεχε στο Μαραθώνιο του Λονδίνου. Τον ρωτάει σε μια στιγμή ο παρουσιαστής "υπάρχει κάτι που τρως για να σε βοηθήσει στο τρέξιμο;". Απαντάει το παιδί, ναι, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς λέγεται στα ελληνικά, παίρνω carbohydrates (ΟΚ, και το παίρνω δεν το λέμε στα ελληνικά, τρώω ήθελε να πει). Ο παρουσιαστής προβληματίζεται γιατί δεν ξέρει τιν' τουτ'. Από το δίπλα στούντιο κάποιος του το γράφει σε ένα χαρτάκι και το το φέρνει αθόρυβα. Ο παρουσιαστής λέει: Με πληροφορούν από το διπλανό στούντιο ότι carbohydrates στα ελληνικά είναι οι υδατο- υδατο-υδαταθρακ-ανθρακες. Ε, πως να τα ξέρουμε εμείς αυτά τα εξειδικευμένα. Όποιος ασκείται, μπορεί να πάει στο φαρμακείο της γειτονιάς του και να αγοράσει υδατάνθρακες.


Φαρμακοποιέ, πιάσε δυο μπανάνες και μισό κιλό πατάτες...


----------



## sapere_aude (Sep 28, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μα, κι οι αυτοί οι παμπόνηροι υδατάνθρακες, χάθηκε να έχουν ένα όνομα πιο φιλικό προς τον χρήστη (πρβλ _λίπη_, _πρωτεΐνες_), που να μην το μπερδεύουμε;...


Έχουν!
(1) *σάκχαρα* (ΟΚ, καταχρηστικά)
(2) *γλυκίδια* (ΟΚ, εξεζητημένος όρος)
;)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2009)

Σωστός για τα _γλυκίδια_, sapere (και _γλυκιδικός μεταβολισμός_ κλπ), αν κι εμένα μου θυμίζουν τα γλυκάδια στα οποία έχω τρομερή αδυναμία — κι εκείνα εμπίπτουν στη σφαίρα του _λιπιδικού_ μεταβολισμού, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 5, 2009)

Εμένα πάντως αυτό μού φαίνεται περισσότερο σαν slip of the tongue, παρά σαν λάθος λόγω άγνοιας. Υπάρχει κανείς που δεν ξέρει τους υδατάνθρακες;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Εμένα πάντως αυτό μού φαίνεται περισσότερο σαν slip of the tongue, παρά σαν λάθος λόγω άγνοιας. Υπάρχει κανείς που δεν ξέρει τους υδατάνθρακες;


Αν το έλεγαν προφορικά, θα το δεχόμουν ότι ήταν slip of the tongue, αλλά όταν το γράφουν και το ξανακοιτάνε και μετά το παραδίδουν για δημοσίευση, οφείλεται στο ότι λόγω άγνοιας Χημείας δεν καταλαβαίνουν την ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ διαφορά μεταξύ υδατανθράκων και υδρογονανθράκων.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 5, 2009)

Δεν χρειάζεται να καταλάβουν καμία διαφορά. Η ορολογία είναι δεδομένη. Απλά, πολύς κόσμος μπερδεύει τους υδατάνθρακες με τους υδρογονάνθρακες επειδή μοιάζουν στο άκουσμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2009)

Προφανώς και χρειάζεται να καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά για να μην μπερδεύεις δυο πράγματα ακόμα κι όταν μοιάζουν τα ονόματά τους. Όπως είναι καταγραμμένη στον εγκέφαλό σου η διαφορά μεταξύ κόκκινου και κίτρινου και αποκλείεται να τα μπερδέψεις, έτσι στον δικό μου εγκέφαλο είναι καταγραμμένη η διαφορά μεταξύ υδρογονάνθρακα και υδατάνθρακα. Λέω _υδρογονάνθρακες _και "βλέπω" πετρέλαιο, λέω _υδατάνθρακες _και "βλέπω" ζάχαρη.


----------



## anef (Oct 5, 2009)

Το Hyperlexicon (εκδ. Σταφυλίδης) γράφει carbohydrate = (χημ.) υδατάνθρακας, υδρογονάνθρακας, συμβάλλοντας έτσι ακόμα περισσότερο στη σύγχυση.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2009)

anef said:


> Το Hyperlexicon (εκδ. Σταφυλίδης) γράφει carbohydrate = (χημ.) υδατάνθρακας, υδρογονάνθρακας, συμβάλλοντας έτσι ακόμα περισσότερο στη σύγχυση.


Αμάν! Και τι γράφει στο hydrocarbon; Υδρογονάνθρακας, υδατάνθρακας;


----------



## anef (Oct 5, 2009)

Εκεί γράφει το σωστό, μόνο _υδρογονάνθρακας_!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 21, 2010)

Από την ελληνική συσκευασία των δημητριακών Martin-Evers Naturkost - Honey Flakes:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2013)

Τώρα που, κατά πώς φαίνεται, μπορεί να ανακαλύψουμε υδρογονάνθρακες στους βυθούς των θαλασσών μας, το μπλέξιμο θα είναι και ανάποδο. Χτες την πάτησε στη Βουλή ο πρόεδρος Καμμένος (η γκάφα διορθώθηκε στα πρακτικά της Βουλής):






Περισσότερος πρόεδρος Καμμένος και σχόλια στο Twitter από τη Lifo, εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 27, 2013)

Εγώ έχω κόψει _και_ το πετρέλαιο _και_ τα μακαρόνια, οπότε έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο. :twit:


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2013)

Μα κανένας μας δεν είχε δει ως σήμερα ότι το ΛΝΕΓ 2012 εξακολουθεί να δίνει δεύτερο ορισμό για τον υδατάνθρακα: «2. ΧΗΜ. οργανική ένωση, τής οποίας το μόριο αποτελείται μόνο από άνθρακα και υδρογόνο και η οποία αποτελεί το βασικό συστατικό τού πετρελαίου, τού φυσικού αερίου κ.ά.· απαντά, μερικές φορές, στα δέντρα και σε άλλα φυτά. [ΕΤΥΜ. Απόδ. τού γαλλ. hydrate de carbon)].»; (Σημ. Carbone είναι στα γαλλικά.) Το διάβασα στα Μεζεδάκια. Πάντως, το ελληνογαλλικό του Kauffmann και το ελληνοαγγλικό Κοραής, που λένε ότι χρησιμοποίησαν το ΛΝΕΓ, δεν κάνουν το ίδιο λάθος.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2022)




----------

